# official ratchet/mess thread!LOL



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

because im obsessed with all things ratchet i decided to make a thread for it ill post some funny pictures a day feel free to submit some of your own.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Sep 19 2012


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Whats Rachet mean lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Whats Rachet mean lol


lol its like crazy, nasty, just stupid or embarrassing people


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

pastels said:


> lol its like crazy, nasty, just stupid or embarrassing people


Ok thanks


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL^^


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Sept 20 2012


----------

